

Universe is most likely to end in ice - nsoonhui
http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/physics/laureates/2011/press.html

======
crazydiamond
This refers to a 1998 study that says the universe is accelerating. I thought
since then there had been news of dark matter being more than what we had
thought of, which would exceed critical mass resulting in the universe
coalescing again ???

p.s. I hope there'll be some whiskey to go with it :)

